# Joose and coils don't like each other



## dwayne19420 (9/1/16)

Hi Guys
I need your help why is it that some joose really kills the coil/ causes a build up on the coil.
After one tank of joose my coil looks like this in the picture after about 10 to 15 hits I can taste the change in flavour it's ridiculous. 
Joose is a tabbaco and apple mix




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (9/1/16)

Tobaccoes, especially NETs (naturally extracted tobaccoes) does exactly that. I dry burn after about 4 ml in a BF dripper. Have never tried a NET in a tank, maybe it is worse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (9/1/16)

I have a dark juice that does that as well. One of the ingredients must be responsible for clogging the coil, but I have to admit it's not as bad as this. I don't get a change in flavour, but have to change the coil after the second tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (9/1/16)

@dwayne19420 Pretty much par for the course with a dark juice on 20W in a Goblin, I get the same in my Bellus with the VM legends coffee(dark), at 12W the juice starts caramelising on top of the coil and I get 2 tanks before I pull the wick and dry burn the caramel scabs.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac (10/1/16)

Learn to live with it. It happens to all of us at some point. Some people choose to avoid it completely, I don't. I vape what I want and if it gunks up my coil, then so be it. Clean coil, rewick and off I go

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (10/1/16)

Hi @dwayne19420 

I can also confirm that dark juices and NET tobaccoes gunk up the coils and wicks.
WB Blackbird also does a great job shredding wicks 
But i dont get much of a flavour change, just worse performance over time.

For this reason, i suggest these coil gunking juices are best used on rebuildables
For commercial coils, i prefer using lighter coloured juices that dont gunk them up nearly as much.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

